

Mountain Lion, AirPlay, Screen Captures & DRM  - hrbrmstr
http://rud.is/b/2012/05/15/mountain-lion-airplay-screen-captures-drm/

======
vitovito
This isn't necessarily an indictment toward DRM.

Hardware-accelerated video is (used to be?) done using hardware video
overlays. You'd pipe frames directly to the video card and tell it what region
of the screen to render it to, completely independent of the regular 2D or 3D
rendering path. On 2D Windows desktops, you'll see this as a magenta square
when you take a screenshot, because the 2D windowing system only knows about
the elements plus the "hole" where the overlay goes; it has no way to access
the pixels in the hardware overlay buffer.

The author mentions sending the video through AirPlay by sending the _entire
desktop_ , rather than using iTunes to send the video directly. If QuickTime
Player is rendering the video using a hardware overlay, this makes just as
much sense that it would fail as does the screenshot case.

I'd be curious to know if sending it via iTunes works fine.

